# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Прозвон

## Shtilig

Доброго времени суток!


 Рад приветствовать вашему вниманию новый сервис по прозвонам.

 Данный сервис ориентирован на США, UK, Германия, Голландия, Бельгия, Австрия, Австралия, Новая Зеландия, Швейцария


 Предлагаем прозвон в различных направлениях, а именно:

 Шопы,банки,почтовые компании, дропы, билинг сервисы и т.п.

 Имеются как мужские, так и женские голоса

 Так же возможен саппорт проектов (обговаривается отдельно).


 Внимание:
 Звонок начинается тогда, когда абонент поднял трубку. За неудачный прозвон
 (например дроп не выслал товар, шоп спалил фрод) данный сервис ответственности не несет.

 Работа выполняется профессионалами своего дела.
 При желании можем предоставить записи прозвонов.

 Наши расценки по США, Австралии, Новой Зеландии и Англии:

 С легендой (По предварительному ТЗ)

 до 10 звонков = 10$
 от 10 звонков и более = 8$
 прием звонка = 10$

 Обычный звонок (Сказать дропу чтобы выслал пак)= 5$

 Подмена номера (caller ID) =3$

 Месседж бесплатно.

 Расценки по Германия, Голландия, Бельгия, Австрия, Швейцария (по договоренности)

 Также делаем переводы c/на Англ. по очень добрым ценам!

 контактные данные:

 jabber: shtilig@jabber.no

 icq: 691708450

 На входящие звонки имеются номер во всех странах!

 Рекомендации присудствуют.

----------

